# W8 Passat



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

Quick pic I made today while at the dealer


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: W8 Passat (Cullen)*

NICE!!!!
How are they starting to sell? Hopefully good so we see the W12 sportscar (nardo?) soon!!!!


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: W8 Passat (Cullen)*

thanks Cullen, that is a sweet pic.. too bad they are not here in the U.S..


----------



## sniper5 (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: W8 Passat (Cullen)*

Nice pipes!!!!

2001.5 blk glx varient


----------

